# Hard Decision



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Make sure to post which one you guys picked.thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not going to vote until I know what size tank you have....


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

go with the shoal you can afford. i.e. if money permits go with the piraya.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

It depends which one I get thats why im asking you guys cause I know caribes can reach atleast 14 inches and I know Pirayas can reach 16 inches in a Home aquarium.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well what do you want?

Activeness, color? You have to let us know. Personally I wanted something active so I got caribe. Not sure if that was a smart choice, but I coudlnt' be more pleased!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

cariba


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Tank size?


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

go with the pirayas and make sure that you pick out good ones that have sick flames. some are just alright looking, but they can be sick if they have real dark flames up the sides


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Easy decision : Caribe


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

if you have the room go with piraya!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Easy decision : Caribe
> [snapback]1079588[/snapback]​

















pirayas owens caribe


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Things to consider....

Don't get them based on size...if a piraya is gonna reach 15-16 inches its gonna take years. Also both Cariba and Piraya are basically the same size. Cariba are gonna get bigger faster...maxing out at a realistic 12-13 inches and with the Piraya 13-14 inches is more normal.

Cariba will be more active on average..

Price.. What you can afford.

Also you say you want 3 orange and 2 yellow piraya..unless you hand pick them at a store you can't be that selective.

Also unless you have a 125 or bigger think of some other fish, your choices wouldn't work with anything smaller of a tank. They would outgrow a smaller tank in under a year bought as babies (2-3 inches)

Hope this helped..let us all know what you decide.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

make the best of both worlds mix them


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I decieded on getting the caribes,after seeing rhomzillas Flawless shoal wow it makes me more and more wanting to keep them forever and ever so I think im going to go with the caribes.Thanks for all your opinions.Thanks


----------

